# Focus Izalco - New Ride



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

After hearing such good things about the bike..went ahead and got one of the last 12's left.

Have about 100 miles on it and can't believe how smooth of a ride. It jumps when you want it to and climbs likes a dream.

Pics coming soon..


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Great! Which model/components?


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I want a Pro 1.0 BADDD! Can't sell my Supersix though. My local dealer has one I am drooling over.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Pro 3, came with force

I swapped out the stem and bars for 3T and threw on a set of 2013 Mavic ksyrium elite S


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

View attachment 265533

View attachment 265534


Right now using the seat and seat post from my commuter. Also need bottle cages.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that looks great - the black-on-black on the frame is subtle yet still distinctive.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Agreed, that looks great. I pickup up a leftover '12 Izalco Ergoride 3.0, also with Force. I had planned to purchase a 4.0 with Ultegra but got a better deal on the 3.0. (Mandatory white garage door pictures coming soon, LOL)

This is my first SRAM-equipped bike... how do you like the Force drivetrain and brakes? I don't think I will have too much trouble adapting to the shifting, just need to get oout on the road once the weather thaws a little.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

redcon1 said:


> Agreed, that looks great. I pickup up a leftover '12 Izalco Ergoride 3.0, also with Force. I had planned to purchase a 4.0 with Ultegra but got a better deal on the 3.0. (Mandatory white garage door pictures coming soon, LOL)
> 
> This is my first SRAM-equipped bike... how do you like the Force drivetrain and brakes? I don't think I will have too much trouble adapting to the shifting, just need to get oout on the road once the weather thaws a little.


Redcon1, I am buying my first SRAM bike, I was using shimano before. How did you like the transition from shimano to SRAM ?


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

redcon1 just wondering how your liking the ergoride. I'm considering the ergoride, kestrel rt1000, and the fuji gran fondo. only have ridden the gran fondo not bad and it is the least expensive. thanks for any insight.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

well due to work and life (!) I have only ridden the Ergo for three longish rides, and a ton of short ones dialing in my saddle, stem, etc. 
Here are my impressions:

Shifting: The Force group shifts great. I had no troubles adapting to the doubletap and I actually like it better. The brake levers are nice and stiff since they don't have to function for shifting. The front shifting, which most people complain about, is fine. Thefront derailler works exactly like it should, and even has a cool bolt-on chain keeper. The bigger adjustment for me was getting used to the compact crankset, but that would have occured with any groupset.

Ride: It is is like a dream over the rough pavement in southern PA. Stiff for climbing up my hilly routes, but comfortable and rock-solid on higher-speed descents. I love the position afforded by the taller headtube and the comact drops are perfect for me. The Conti 24mm tires it was spec'd with seem a nice compromise, my first tire change on my last bike I threw on 25's for their added compliance but 24 works for this bike. 

In short I love this bike, and can't wait until I can ride a century (or double) on it.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a photo of my 3.0:

View attachment 279830


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

that's one good looking bike, not that it matters any idea on how much it weighs? I'm in south jersey where did you buy the bike at I'm having a hard time finding a dealer other than online to test one out. thanks


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

rlrj said:


> that's one good looking bike, not that it matters any idea on how much it weighs? I'm in south jersey where did you buy the bike at I'm having a hard time finding a dealer other than online to test one out. thanks


If you can go to NYC, Paragon Sports carried them for a while last I checked. And they had Izalco's in stock. Depends if you're willing to take the drive out there, and check them out.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't have a scale, sorry. But the Izalco Pro is listed at about 17 lbs with Force, so I would guess it's very close to that.

I bought it on eBay from a shop in Austin, TX.


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks for the info, I had called last week to paragon and they didn't have a ergoride in stock thanks anyway.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 279973
i've just joined the Focus revolution with a 2013 Izalco Pro 1.....so happy with it! can't believe how comfortable it is.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice ride, Capt Stubbing. What FUlcrum wheel spec is that? Mine came with Racing 5, still not sure about them but figured I would give 'em a few miles before I started to think about upgrading. The Racing 5 don't seem particularly light, nor stiff. I rented a Ergoride 4.0 spec'd with DT Swiss 1850s, and although they are listed as heavier, I think I liked them better than the 5's.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

they are fulcrum racing 4.5 which is not a standard fulcrum wheel that you can buy...think they are only 'made for' focus. being 4.5 i guess the are just slightly better than the racing 5? actually the rim looks identical to my campy scirroccos (and perhaps they are), except with different spokes/pattern.....and weight similar.

actually u picked up the only thing i really want to upgrade, for the price the quality of the frame and groupset are excellent and perhaps the wheels is the one component that they compromised on.


----------

